# Hi fro NY



## Druid11 (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm a new here so, I thought I'd stop in and introduce myself and say hello.  I'm a woman from upstate NY who just got back into martial arts.  I took TKD as a kid and more recently BJJ and Muay Thai as an adult.  I found I didn't really enjoy BJJ (not a knock against it as a system, just not my cup of tea) and while I enjoyed Muay Thai, where I trained sparred full contact and had few women and to be perfectly honest I began to fear getting injured sparring guys that were significantly larger than myself.  So, that combined with other issues led me to quit martial arts for a while, but lately I found myself really missing it.  I found a traditional Karate (Isshinryu Karate) Dojo and took two weeks of classes there (that's their trial period) and found myself really enjoying it so, I signed up.  The other night I got handed a testing notice to test for my half yellow belt (white with a yellow stripe really) in mid December, so I'm excited about that.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 10, 2016)

G'day,eh?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome. Where in new york are you located?


----------



## Druid11 (Nov 10, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Welcome. Where in new york are you located?



Thanks for the welcome everyone.  I'm in the Hudson Valley.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome to MT from someone from further north upstate NY


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 14, 2016)

Druid11 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.  I'm in the Hudson Valley.


Darn, nowhere near me


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 14, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Druid11.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome from the "Left Coast".


----------



## wingchun100 (Nov 16, 2016)

Druid11 said:


> I'm a new here so, I thought I'd stop in and introduce myself and say hello.  I'm a woman from upstate NY who just got back into martial arts.  I took TKD as a kid and more recently BJJ and Muay Thai as an adult.  I found I didn't really enjoy BJJ (not a knock against it as a system, just not my cup of tea) and while I enjoyed Muay Thai, where I trained sparred full contact and had few women and to be perfectly honest I began to fear getting injured sparring guys that were significantly larger than myself.  So, that combined with other issues led me to quit martial arts for a while, but lately I found myself really missing it.  I found a traditional Karate (Isshinryu Karate) Dojo and took two weeks of classes there (that's their trial period) and found myself really enjoying it so, I signed up.  The other night I got handed a testing notice to test for my half yellow belt (white with a yellow stripe really) in mid December, so I'm excited about that.


 
Where in upstate NY? I am in Stillwater, which is maybe 20 minutes from Clifton Park. So glad to see other people from my area in here!


----------



## wingchun100 (Nov 16, 2016)

Druid11 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.  I'm in the Hudson Valley.


 
I missed this upon scrolling through. Doh!


----------



## Druid11 (Nov 16, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Where in upstate NY? I am in Stillwater, which is maybe 20 minutes from Clifton Park. So glad to see other people from my area in here!



That's a wee bit further north than I am.  I'm pretty much smack dab between the NYC and Albany. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (Nov 17, 2016)

Druid11 said:


> That's a wee bit further north than I am.  I'm pretty much smack dab between the NYC and Albany. Thanks for the welcome.


 
That's cool. I grew up in Troy, about 2 and half to 3 hours north of the city.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2016)

Druid11 said:


> I'm a new here so, I thought I'd stop in and introduce myself and say hello.  I'm a woman from upstate NY who just got back into martial arts.  I took TKD as a kid and more recently BJJ and Muay Thai as an adult.  I found I didn't really enjoy BJJ (not a knock against it as a system, just not my cup of tea) and while I enjoyed Muay Thai, where I trained sparred full contact and had few women and to be perfectly honest I began to fear getting injured sparring guys that were significantly larger than myself.  So, that combined with other issues led me to quit martial arts for a while, but lately I found myself really missing it.  I found a traditional Karate (Isshinryu Karate) Dojo and took two weeks of classes there (that's their trial period) and found myself really enjoying it so, I signed up.  The other night I got handed a testing notice to test for my half yellow belt (white with a yellow stripe really) in mid December, so I'm excited about that.



Welcome to MT!  I am an Isshin Ryu karateka as well, in Michigan.  I wish you the best of good luck on your journey.


----------

